
4 Steps to Make Your Interviews Suck Less - liquidise
http://blog.benroux.me/4-steps-to-making-your-interview-suck-less/
======
SixSigma
Structured interviews work better than unstructured but they are still a poor
indicator of an employee's future value.

You should try psychometric testing and other measurable things instead of
chatting.

[http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/nov/22/why-
job-...](http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/nov/22/why-job-
interviews-are-pointless)

